# SpeedFerries announcement



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just recieved the following, not sure if this means no service at all from 6th - 14th Sept.

Speed one was only running on three engines when we came back at the end of August.

-------------------------------------

Please find enclosed press release of today from SpeedFerries Ltd.

Press Release 7 September 2004
Low-cost fast ferry operator SpeedFerries prepares for expansion and all
year round service on the Dover-Strait

For more information please visit www.speedferries.com/press

Best regards
SpeedFerries Ltd

Marianne Illum
Communications Manager


----------



## 89109 (May 13, 2005)

I hope that they've got it sorted by Tuesday 14th as we are due to travel with them that day! 

Presumably they will sort something out if they cannot transport us.

Good to know that they are making a success of their business, especially if it makes the others all rethink their prices.

J & W :?


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

excellent news on the refit will be able to book crossings for my dethleff and my motorbike when they have finished


----------



## 92060 (May 1, 2005)

I wouldn't bet on them sorting something out. I was due to travel on the 12th September and nobody contacted me to say the service was suspended. As luck would have it I checked their website and saw the ferry was cancelled. 
I've been trying to get through all day and got engaged tones or a message that the call center was only open from 9am to 7pm ( I called from 10am to 15:30 and got the same message). Now I get the message that the number doesn't exist.
As I have to come back I've had no other choice but to book with another operator. 
Pretty poor service all in all, especially unforgiveable if I'd turned up at the port on Sunday as nobody bothered to contact me, even by email.
Won't be using them again.


----------



## 92060 (May 1, 2005)

Update, after 7 hrs of trying I actually got to talk to someone who was very polite but couldn't relly help.
As they've cancelled my sailing I have the options of a refund, or sail on a later date. In addition to this they have offered me 1 free sailing. Not bad but I now have to find another ferry operator at short notice and the cheapest I can find is £99. The price one pays for doing stuff on the cheap I guess. Other companies have more than one ferry to divert traffic on to the catch being they make you pay through the nose. 
Next time I'm going on Eurotunnel


----------

